
DocuSign Hackathon – $10,000+ in Prizes - mroknich
https://momentum.docusign.com/hackathon
======
ridruejo
Every time Docusign is mentioned I can't help think of how they ripped off
HelloSign [https://www.hellosign.com/blog/docusign-copies-hellosign-
use...](https://www.hellosign.com/blog/docusign-copies-hellosign-user-
interface)

~~~
SamReidHughes
That's great, it's called competition and is good for people like me, the
customer.

~~~
throwaway809772
If you don't mind, I just Ctrl-A & copied your excellent blog post about
Bidirectional Varint Encoding [0]. I am going to post it on my own tech dev
blog with my name replacing yours at the bottom. It's OK, its good for my
readers. ;)

[0] -
[http://samuelhughes.com/blog/9.html](http://samuelhughes.com/blog/9.html)

* - not really

~~~
SamReidHughes
That would be copyright infringement. If you don't have a legal right to
exclusive use of your UI (for example, the One-Click patent) others have every
right to copy you. In fact, mimicry of other UI's is part of every UI.

------
camdenreslink
I sometimes feel like I miss out on cool opportunities like this because I
live in a midwestern city. A tech hub like SF probably has as many
hackathons/dev meet ups/etc in a weekend as my city does in a year.

But then I look at housing prices and feel a little better.

------
enahs-sf
I read the description, but I’m not entirely sure of what the purpose is of
this hackathon? What would contestants be trying to build?

~~~
gruez
>Bring your ideas for groundbreaking eSignature implementations and compete to
win $10,000+ in prizes (along with fame).

clearly some sort of project that uses docusign.

------
lfittl
DocuSign's API is very frustrating to work with, as you can't go into
production without getting their "approval" first.

Amongst other things, the approval process requires you (or did require you
when I last tried) to run a specific number of test transactions on a specific
API endpoint.

Whilst reasonable for a complex integration, if someone just wants a simple
"send this PDF for signature" script, this complex and slow process simply
isn't worth it.

~~~
ShabbosGoy
That seems insane. They won’t let you use their API unless you test it? Don’t
they have QA teams?

------
benburleson
How about everybody get together and just try to improve their API?

~~~
emilsedgh
What is wrong with their API?

Edit: To be clear, we're actively using it.

It is has a ton of features, yet simple and well designed. Has good
documentation and nice tooling.

~~~
epicureanideal
It wasn't built for API-first use. Their API is a bolt-on to the web
interface, whereas HelloSign was built with the API as a first class user. In
comparison, DocuSign is much more of a pain to configure.

------
chiph
Of all the document-signing firms I get forced into using, I like them the
best because they let me use my touch-enabled laptop to generate my real
signature.

